# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Koulupäivävuorolla Köngäskierrokselle

## Jouni Seilonen

Köngäskierros on retkeilyreitti Ukkohallan ja Paljakan laskettelukeskusten väliin ja ympärille jäävällä alueella Hyrynsalmen ja Puolangan kuntien alueella Kainuussa.  Nimessä köngäs viittaa Hepokönkääseen ja Komulankönkääseen, joista edellisen kerrotaan olevan Suomen korkein vesiputous.  Monien hämmästykseksi reitin varteen pääsee linja-autolla.  Kierroksella patikoinnin voi aloittaa vaikkapa Komulankönkäältä.  Sinne pääsee Hyrynsalmen taajamasta Matkahuollon pihasta (SEO-huoltamo viitostien risteyksessä) koulupäivinä 7.20 ja 15.05.  Vuorot löytyvät Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta, kun kirjoittaa määränpääksi Komula th.  Linjaa liikennöi nykyään Alpo Romppainen (muutama vuosi sitten Pohjolan Turistiauto) pienoisbussilla, joka tulee täyteen koululaisista.  Matkailijan tavarat laitetaan tavaratilaan, joka on takana (matkustin 8.9.2008 iltapäivällä).  Auton tuulilasissa lukee Oravivaara-Lietekylä rivinäytössä.  Myös Lietekylä on Köngäskierroksen varrella. Hyrynsalmelle pääsee puolestaan Kajaani-Suomussalmi ja Kajaani-Kuusamo reittien busseilla. Suomen Kulkuneuvot / Turisti Aikataulut -julkaisussa ei ole kaikkia pienoisbussivuoroja, joten katso nimenomaan Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta: http://www.matkahuolto.info

Kainuun ulkoilukartta on osoitteessa:
http://www.kainuu.fi/ulkoilukartta/index.htm
Karttapohjan päälle voi valita haluamiaan ulkoilutietoja, vaikkapa Köngäskierroksen reitin.

Kolmen telttayön (Ypykänlampi, Vääränlampi, Louhenjoen Pirunkirkko) jälkeen olin Paljakan lähellä Holstin tienhaarassa, jossa nousin Puolangan Bussipalvelun kyytiin kello 15.41.  Bussi oli lähtenyt taajamasta 15.00 ja jättänyt koululaiset Paltamontien ja Ristijärventien varteen tai viimeistään Paljakalle ja oli tyhjä matkustajista, kun nousin kyytiin.  Aikataulu MH:n hausta Puolanka-Paljakka. Mielestäni on hyvä, että varsinkin iltapäivän koulupäivävuorot ajetaan rengaslinjana, silmukkalinjana tai edestakaisena linjana. Jos taajamaan palataan siirtoajona, on varmaa, että ei tule lipputuloja.  Jos auto yöpyy syrjäkylällä, on se asia erikseen.

Puolangan taajamaan pääsee linjoilla Oulu-Suomussalmi, Kajaani-Rovaniemi ja Kajaani-Puolanka.  Suomussalmelle taitaa mennä lisäksi koulupäivävuoro.  Oulun ja Suomussalmen välillä ajaa A. Valppu Oy, joka on perustettu 1920-luvulla ja jonka kotipaikka on Puolanka.  Puolangan Bussipalvelu lienee paljon uudempi tulokas. Puolangalla ruokapaikan ikkunasta havaittuna Valpun autoja meni yksi 17.44 idästä linja-autoasemalle päin ja vastakkaiseen suuntaan 17.52 ja 18.11. Oulu-Suomussalmi-linjan lähtöaika Suomussalmelle on 18.10. Käviköhän niin, että Oulusta tullut auto lopetti Puolangalle ja toinen jatkoi Suomussalmelle?  Vaihtaako Valppu useinkin autoa kesken vuoron?  Ovatko vaihdot nimenomaan Oulusta tullessa?

Puolangalta pääsee illalla 18.10 myös Rovaniemen suuntaan ja 20.15 Kajaaniin päin.  Tässä jälkimmäisessä oli silloin 11.9. lisäkseni vain yksi matkustaja.  Arvaan, että matkustajia on eniten perjantai- ja sunnuntai-iltaisin, mutta kuinkahan paljon?  Onkohan tämäkin ostoliikennettä?  Auto oli Ketosen Liikenteen, mutta rahastuskuitissa luki Pohjolan Matka.  Tämä Rovaniemi-Kajaani-linja oli alunperin pikavuoro, mutta nykyään vakiovuoro.  Mielestäni suurin osa Pohjois-Suomen pikavuoroista olisi syytä muuttaa vakiovuoroiksi.  Kun kyydin tarjonta on niukanlaista, pitäisi matkustajia ottaa kaikilta niiltä pysäkeiltä, joilta heitä kullakin kerralla sattuu olemaan tulossa.  Aikatauluja ei tarvitsisi muuttaa ollenkaan tai vain vähän, esimerkiksi 10 min kolmen tunnin matkalla (Oulu-Kuusamo).  Vakiovuoron ei usein tarvitsisi pysähtyä sen useammin kuin pikavuoronkaan, mutta matkustajat voisivat vapaammin valita, mitä pysäkkiä käyttävät.  Jos pitää paikkansa, että kyydin hinnoittelu on vapaata, niin liikennöitsijät voivat halutessaan periä vakiovuorotaksaa kalliimpaa kyytimaksua jollain muulla tekosyyllä kuin pikavuorostatuksella.

----------

